# Late result???



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, I hope you can advise me please?

I had donor eggs transfered on 18th September in Cyprus.  My otd was Friday 30th.  I had a beta hcg test 2 days early on the Wednesday as I was still abroad and it's much easier to get one done.  The result was 7.5 so it was inconclusive.

When I came home on Friday I went for another blood test.  I also did a hpt on Friday, the otd, and it was negative.  I did another hpt on Saturday and Sunday and they were both negative.  There was still no sign of AF however, so I tested again this morning and got a faint positive!  

I've been to the doctors for my blood test result and it was only 16, but this was only 48 hours after the first test came back 7.5

I've had my bloods taken again today, and I've done another test this afternoon and again a faint line.

I realise the hcg is very low for the otd, but the number had doubled in 48 hours.  Could it be that an embryo has implanted really late?  Or should I expect the worst when I get the blood results in a couple of days time?  I'm not even sure if the difference in mine and my donor's cycle will make a difference.  

I hope you can advise me, but I think I just needed to tell someone as no one knows we went for treatment this time.

Many thanks 

Annie xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I really wish I knew the answer hun. It does sound possible that its a late implantation, and hopeful that it has doubled. I would stay hopeful, its unfortunately just a waiting game which I know feels like a lifetime,
Please let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin and thanks so much for your reply.

I got my blood results today from Monday.

1st test Wednesday 28th - 2 days before otd - was 7.5
2nd test Friday 30th - on the official test date - was 16
3rd test Monday 3rd - 3 days after otd - 71 !

Should I be cautiously optimistic     

Annie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, I would be! All the best hun xxx


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

really sorry to bother you again, but I had my latest blood result today.

It was 71 on Monday (3 days after the otd) then 72 hours later it was 307. 
I'm sure that the increase is good, but I've been researching 'late implantation' and the outlook seems really negative. I'm reading that most late implantations result in early miscarriage, but is it possible to determine exactly when the embryo does implant? I'd really appreciate your opinion.

Thanks Emilycaitlin x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As far as I know, there isn't any way. However, if some women have early miscarriage from late implantation, its certainly not 100% of women. Focus on the positive excellent increase in your bloods and stop researching for now! 

Keep me posted,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

hope you don't mind me bothering you again?    

We went for our first scan today - 6 weeks from last period.

I was concerned as I've been bleeding since the weekend, varying from red to pink/brown and varying amounts. I took a water sample with me to check for infection but won't get the result til Friday.

The Sonographer could see a gestational sac and said it was a good round shape and was quite high up in a good position.  She measured it and estimated the pregnancy to be 4 +3, give or take 3 days.  We thought she was quite encouraging though it was to early to see if there was anything in the sac and told us she's do another scan in 10 days.  We left her (feeling quite positive) and went back to see the nurse.  She seemed really down beat and left us feeling quite low.  When I got outside and spoke to DH he said he thought she seemed quite negative as well so I was in 2 minds whether to go back and ask her if we'd missed something or if we should expect the worst?  I didn't want to bother her as she'd gone back to her office so I'm sorry but we're now bothering you with questions that in hindsight we shoud have asked her!

We realise that we just have to sit tight for another 10 days and keep praying, but is there usually a cut off point or a safe point where you would say 'if your that far you're unlikely to have a m/c due to late implantation'?  I know you can't give me a difinitive answer and tell me everything's going to be alright (tho I wish you could!) but we're just looking for milestones, just something where we can say ''well we've got to x amount of weeks so x is unlikely to happen now''. 

Sorry Emilycaitlin, I know I sound neurotic, it must be the tablets   

Thanks, Annie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't apologize for asking questions, that's what I'm here for x.

It's difficult to say, as I dont do a lot of early pregnancy, but there isn't really a time to say for a cut off.  I will say that I would have expected to have seen something by now, such as a fetal pole or a yolk sac, although its a positive thing that your hcg has been increasing, and it may simply have just been too early to see today. The next scan will give the definitive answer. I know it feels like years to wait, but it will come round.

Sorry I've not been much help there, but please feel free to ask any more and ill do my best to help,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

thanks for your reply and on the contrary - you have been a great help - as always x

I know you said stop researching and I'm sorry, but I had to look up 'empty gestational sac' and now see I fit the criterea for blighted ovum.  I don't know why we torture ourselves like this   

I had to call the epu today as I left a urine sample ( no sign of infection, thankfully!) I told the midwife we were preparing myself for the worst at the next scan and trying to get used to the idea before we get there so we're not too shocked when  we're told that there's no pregnancy.  She said that I was very wise to think along those lines. Another downer    Then the GP surgery called today with blood test results from yesterday and my hcg has risen in 7 days from 307 to 7074!

Can nature be so cruel as to increase hcg levels when there is no fetus developing?

I think we'll drive ourselves nuts before next Friday - but I'll try not to drive you mad at the same time, sorry  

I'm sorry for bothering you again but just wanted to tell someone! None of our friends or family know we've been for treatment again and DH and I just keep discussing things and second guessing each other! 

Thanks again for listening and have a great weekend

Annie xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Please don't apologize, you aren't bothering me at all!  If it is a blightrd ovum (which you'll see from my signature ive had), the hcg would go up as your hormones increase the sac, but the embryo never developed. However, it may not even be the case, so try to keep positive at the moment, it may have just been too early at the last scan,

Keep me posted,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin

I just wanted to update you and apologise if I sounded insensitive suggesting I maybe had a blighted ovum.  You have obviously been through that and it must have been awful, I'm sorry, I should be trying to be positive and not looking for problems every waking minute.

We went back for our scan today and more 'ups and down'.  The sonographer scanned me and didn't look very hopeful.  She told us that she couldn't see a fetal pole, there was still nothing there.  I asked about the possibility of an ectopic, (bleeding stopped 3 days ago but got a stitch like pain in my right side since yesterday) she said it wasn't possible to have an ectopic as the embryo was put back in the right place! The sonographer said the midwife would have a chat with us to explain things and as you can imagine we were quite down.  As we left her room she mentioned again that there was no fetal pole, but there was a yolk sac!

We waited for the midwife to come in to see us expecting her to tell us that there was no viable pregnancy, but she came in quite upbeat and said that she didn't have any concerns about my pregnancy!  She said if she had seen me last week she would never have arranged another scan so soon.  She said that the measurments the sonographer took were all in line with what she would expect at this stage and that it was good that the yolk sac was visible.  She's arranged another scan for me in 2 weeks, but meanwhile wants to leave well alone and carry on as normal (and ignore the pain in my side).

Rollercoaster is not the word for it!

We're delighted that she was so positive.  We still don't want to build our hopes up too much, but it's hard.  People's opinions can differ so much and have such an effect, we just can't keep up.

Oh well, it certainly aint over yet, so we're chins up and thinking positive and sitting through the longest 2 weeks of our lives (probably!)

Thanks for listening again Hun, we really do appreciate it.

Annie xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I didn't think you were being insensitive at all, dont worry!
Would the previous scan have put you at 5weeks and 6 days? Its so hard waiting. 

Please let me know how you get on,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

